# Goshawks X 3



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I saw three Goshawks last Monday frying over my house, I heard them calling first and I said to my wife that they were buzzards, but when I looked up I could see they were not. I made a note of the wing and tail shape and went on the RSPB website to identify them. Not something you see every day

Perhaps they were flying


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I saw three Goshawks last Monday frying over my house,


Pretty clever birds if they can cook too :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

"Cawww Cawww. . eggs & bacon, eggs &bacon . . ."


----------

